# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  The Best KOI's GO Organizer

## Attar

Mencermati makin maraknya event GO yang makin marak "Bak Cendawan di Musim HujanL (meminjam istilah majalah KOI's) dengan berbagai tajuk dan hadiah yang sangat menjanjikan baik untuk koi hasil breeding dari breeder lokal maupun breeder jepang, newbie berpikir akan lebih mensemarakkan lagi ranah per-koi an Indonesia serta (sekali lagi meminjam istilah majalah KOI's). "Untuk membangun loyalitas pelanggan" dan menjadikan para dealer bisa  melakukan presentasi secara live  "selling point" mereka dalam keterampilan memelihara koi ada baiknya bila diadakan satu lagi (sekali lagi meminjam istilah majalah KOI's) "ajang positif" yaitu "THE BEST KOI's GO EVENT ORGANIZER" yang pesertanya adalah para dealer yang mengadakan event GO dimana kali ini hasil kerja mereka dalam memelihara koi para pelanggan selama masa GO "diadu/ di kontes" dengan hasil GO dari dealer lain.
Kali ini yang menjadi juri adalah para pelanggan/member KOI's forum dengan melakukan polling berdasarkan pencapaian yang didapat dari hasil keeping koi para pelanggan dan untuk lebih fair lagi mungkin presentasi pencapaian/growth/color/body development  berdasarkan spesifikasi para GC dari tiap2 event GO yang diadakan para ddealer tersebut.
Mohon maaf senior, suhu, friend, terutama para dealer....newbie mengusulkan ini semata untuk membuat ranah per-KOI an Indonesia makin marak.
Terima kasih,
Bravo KOI's!

----------


## udin

> Mencermati makin maraknya event GO yang makin marak "Bak Cendawan di Musim HujanL (meminjam istilah majalah KOI's) dengan berbagai tajuk dan hadiah yang sangat menjanjikan baik untuk koi hasil breeding dari breeder lokal maupun breeder jepang, newbie berpikir akan lebih mensemarakkan lagi ranah per-koi an Indonesia serta (sekali lagi meminjam istilah majalah KOI's). "Untuk membangun loyalitas pelanggan" dan menjadikan para dealer bisa  melakukan presentasi secara live  "selling point" mereka dalam keterampilan memelihara koi ada baiknya bila diadakan satu lagi (sekali lagi meminjam istilah majalah KOI's) "ajang positif" yaitu "THE BEST KOI's GO EVENT ORGANIZER" yang pesertanya adalah para dealer yang mengadakan event GO dimana kali ini hasil kerja mereka dalam memelihara koi para pelanggan selama masa GO "diadu/ di kontes" dengan hasil GO dari dealer lain.
> Kali ini yang menjadi juri adalah para pelanggan/member KOI's forum dengan melakukan polling berdasarkan pencapaian yang didapat dari hasil keeping koi para pelanggan dan untuk lebih fair lagi mungkin presentasi pencapaian/growth/color/body development  berdasarkan spesifikasi para GC dari tiap2 event GO yang diadakan para ddealer tersebut.
> Mohon maaf senior, suhu, friend, terutama para dealer....newbie mengusulkan ini semata untuk membuat ranah per-KOI an Indonesia makin marak.
> Terima kasih,
> Bravo KOI's!


yang mau di adu apanya nih? ikannya apa EOnya ?
kalau ikannya di adunya tgl 11 s/d 13 Desember aja di Bandung,
sekalian mensukseskan 2nd PKC koi show   ::

----------


## Attar

Sesuai subject-nya Bang Udin, yang di kontes EO-nya berdasarkan keeping performance nya...

----------


## udin

> Sesuai subject-nya Bang Udin, yang di kontes EO-nya berdasarkan keeping performance nya...


Kalau EO nya sy gak ikutan deh .. karna GO nya ikan sy beda sendiri yaitu di Alam Bebas (di keramba jati luhur)

----------


## Attar

> Originally Posted by Attar
> 
> Sesuai subject-nya Bang Udin, yang di kontes EO-nya berdasarkan keeping performance nya...
> 
> 
> Kalau EO nya sy gak ikutan deh .. karna GO nya ikan sy beda sendiri yaitu di Alam Bebas (di keramba jati luhur)


Justru itu Bang Udin...dengan teknik keeping yang cukup unik yang Bang Udin lakukan di Japung, mungkin bisa menambah wacana baru dalam koi keeping, apalagi kalau kemudian hasilnya terbukti jadi "The Best Achiever"...wah akan makin kaya deh pengetahuan kami newbie dalam hal koi keeping...

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Attar
> 
> ...


Rencananya 7 ekor ikan GO di japung mau di turunin di 2nd PKC Koi Show minggu depan, mumpung ada 2 juri dari Dealer Import, jadi lawannya bukan ikan GO satu angkatan, tetapi lawannya ikan-ikan penghobi koi

----------


## rvidella

seru nih topic ...

dilist aja partisipannya ...

seyuuuuuuuu

nonton ah di pinggir  ... bang, pisang goreng 2, tahu goreng 4, bakwan 2, risol 2 ... kopi susu anget 1 ...

hmmmmmmmmm seruuuuuuuuu .... duduk manis dulu ah

----------


## victor

> seru nih topic ...
> 
> dilist aja partisipannya ...
> 
> seyuuuuuuuu
> 
> nonton ah di pinggir  ... bang, pisang goreng 2, tahu goreng 4, bakwan 2, risol 2 ... kopi susu anget 1 ...
> 
> hmmmmmmmmm seruuuuuuuuu .... duduk manis dulu ah


saya susu anget ama bir bang

----------


## Attar

Mantaaap...Om Dodo, nunggu feed back dari GO organizer lainnya nih.....

----------


## budidjo

Wah ini topik sensitif.....mendingan kita sendiri yg nilai, kan ketahuan juga hasil akhirnya, ndak perlu pakai polling, bisa bikin tersinggung dll.

----------


## Attar

> Wah ini topik sensitif.....mendingan kita sendiri yg nilai, kan ketahuan juga hasil akhirnya, ndak perlu pakai polling, bisa bikin tersinggung dll.


Wah maaf kalau begitu, saya ga bermaksud membuat tersinggung siapapun...karena saya melihat ada satu chance untuk mengadakan satu event / ajang positive buat para dealer itu sendiri dalam mempromosikan / presentasi secara nyata keunggulan mereka dalam keeping serta pada akhirnya bermanfaat buat para pelanggan dan secara pribadi saya berpikir tentunya para breeder pun akan mensupport para dealer karena brand mereka juga di "pertaruhkan" di ajang ini....ini sih dari pendapat pribadi saya Om/suhu/senior.

Untuk para dealer/moderator/senior....saya minta maaf dan lupakan ide ini kalau banyak sisi negative nya.
Bravo KOI's!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> seru nih topic ...
> 
> dilist aja partisipannya ...
> 
> seyuuuuuuuu
> 
> nonton ah di pinggir  ... bang, pisang goreng 2, tahu goreng 4, bakwan 2, risol 2 ... kopi susu anget 1 ...
> ...


koq ndak ready ready nich, haus

----------


## Attar

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> ...


Swalayan Om...ambil sendiri makanan dan minumannya...ha ha

----------

